

iPad About - wallflower
http://www.stephenfry.com/2010/01/28/ipad-about/

======
romland
Huh.

I adore Stephen Fry as much as the next guy, I try to get my weekly dose
whenever possible. But on page two of this post I had this distinct feeling
that this was bought. Hell, I was scanning the page looking for some kind
indication that it was an advertisement.

I can understand why on page four it's stated that he was not paid to go
there.

I did get a good chuckle over the Google Voice transcript, though :)

~~~
mos1
I hope to someday make a product that gives such positive first impressions
that people suspect my users might be shills.

~~~
davi
"How much easier it is to distrust, to doubt, to fold the arms and say “Not
impressed”. I’m not advocating dumb gullibility, but it is has always amused
me that those who instinctively dislike Apple for being apparently cool,
trendy, design fixated and so on are the ones who are actually so damned cool
and so damned sensitive to stylistic nuance that they can’t bear to celebrate
or recognise obvious class, beauty and desire. The fact is that Apple users
like me are the uncoolest people on earth: we salivate, dribble, coo, sigh,
grin and bubble with delight."

I'm not as big an Apple fan as Fry, but I sympathize with him here. Enthusiasm
!= stupidity; enthusiasm == joie de vivre!

------
balding_n_tired
"fundamental cultural seriousness"? Does "serious" == "solemn"?

------
docgnome
Am I the only one who could hear Stephen Fry in my head the whole time I was
reading it? How does he do that?!

------
leandrod
Is not this the one who was just now commemorating free software?

~~~
stevejohnson
From the article:

 _Yes, I do like and have tried to champion OpenSource software. How can I
square that with my love of Apple? I’m complicated. I’m a human being. I also
believe in a mixed economy and mixed nuts. I love our National Health Service
and the National Theatre, but I also love Fortnum and Mason’s and Hollywood
movies._

